# Form 47SP and 80 ...please help!



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys!

At the moment we're preparing our de-facto visa application.
I already got tons of prints and copies done and filled in the forms, but some questions I don't understand...

First of all a general question: Do the signatures on the forms have to be witnessed???

*Form 47SP:*
*Q80* Point 6 - Have you, ... , ever been excluded from or asked to leave any country (including Australia)?
I'm not 100% sure what they are asking for here?? Does it only mean if I been asked to leave or also denied visas????? ...because I've been refused a 12 month tourist visa for Australia and I wrote that for Q6.

*Form 80:*
*Q29* - Is your partner of Arabic descent?
Yes he is, and the form asks for full name of partner's father's father...well here is the problem: my BF never met his father and therefore doesn't know this...what shall we do???
And just out of curiosity: why do they ask this???

*Q14 & 31* - national identity documents or numbers
What kind of documents or cards should be included here?

*Q42* - Have you been given an additional period of stay in Australia with this visa?
I'm not sure what they mean here...does it mean if I can reenter on my current visa??? (my current visa is an e676)

*Q47* - Are you currently unemployed? (give details of how you financially support yourself, ... how much you receive on a monthly basis)
How much will be sufficient for them??? And what can I include??? I was already refused one visa because of insufficient funds so I don't want to risk this to happen again...

*Stat. dec.:*
Is there a form for them or shall we write them on plain paper?
Does the department has any preferred witness? I mean do they like stuff witnessed by a pharmacist or is it better to go to a justice of peace?

*Incomplete Application:*
We want to hand the application in before end of february...we will waive the 12 month living together by a relationship registration...if we don't have the registration certificate before end of feb can we still hand in the application and let them know that we will bring it? And do I still get a bridging visa even if the application is incomplete??
How incomplete can it be?? Because maybe the medical check won't be finished either...

*Police check:*
We sent the forms for my BF's police check already. He got into a fight when he was younger approx. 10 years ago and was charged for that...will this affect the visa application? will it even still be on the records???

I hope all this questions are not stupid or annoying but I really don't want to make any mistakes...I just can't leave my BF again....
Thanks for any advice!

Sophie


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

I can help with a couple of points.

Stat decs - you need form 888 found on Immi website. You named at least 2 of these completed by Australian citizens or permanent residents. They need to provide a certified copy Australian birth certificate or an overseas passport with permanent visa label.

Your personal statements about your relationship can be written on normal paper but make sure you sign and date these. They do not need to be witnessed.

Bridging visa - you will be issued a bridging visa when you receive a letter from Immi saying they have your application and the fee. The bridging visa does not kick in until your current visa expires.

If you send the application without the registration of your relationship include a copy of the application form or receipt if you have to pay a fee.

Medicals can be done after you send the application.

It's a good idea to read through the partner migration booklet and document checklist as some requirements may have changed. Both can be found at www.immi.gov.au


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Also the sponsor does not need a police check if there are no children in the relationship.


----------



## GermanInBrissie (Jan 7, 2012)

If you want to use StatDecs rather than statements for you and your partner (you don't have to, I did to give it more weight), here's a link to a template Statutory declaration forms are in upper right corner.

You can always write an exlanation in Part J of the forms if you're unsure about what they want to know, I wrote a lot!

If anything is missing from your app, write that in the cover letter and tell them when you expect to hand it in. You only need the forms and the fee to make a 'valid' application I think, and medicals and police check can be done later.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> At the moment we're preparing our de-facto visa application.
> I already got tons of prints and copies done and filled in the forms, but some questions I don't understand...
> ...


Hiya Sophie,
I'd like answer some of you questions.

*First of all a general question: Do the signatures on the forms have to be witnessed???*

Answer: Forms does not need to be certified.

*Form 47SP:
Q80 Point 6 - Have you, ... , ever been excluded from or asked to leave any country (including Australia)?
I'm not 100% sure what they are asking for here?? Does it only mean if I been asked to leave or also denied visas????? ...because I've been refused a 12 month tourist visa for Australia and I wrote that for Q6.*

Answer: They are asking here if you have ever been prevent to enter a country or leave a country including Australia. 
Yes this also applies to denied visa(s).

*Form 80:
Q29 - Is your partner of Arabic descent?
Yes he is, and the form asks for full name of partner's father's father...well here is the problem: my BF never met his father and therefore doesn't know this...what shall we do???
And just out of curiosity: why do they ask this???*

Answer: 
This question is part of character assessment. Since you're applying for de facto they also want to know about your partner. I think you can answer yes, then write on the box the reason, that your partner never met his father so he doesn't know the name of his grandfather. or maybe you can try to inquire about your partner's family background. If he know the name of his father he can ask about it in birth registration office.

*Q14 & 31 - national identity documents or numbers
What kind of documents or cards should be included here?*

Answer:
This can be birth reg. number, social security number, drivers license number, health card number. It differs from country to country, you may want to check if want national identity number your country or your partner's counrty issue.

*Q42 - Have you been given an additional period of stay in Australia with this visa?
I'm not sure what they mean here...does it mean if I can reenter on my current visa??? (my current visa is an e676)*

Answer: They are asking here if your current visa now allows you to extend your stay after expiration date. This can be a bridging visa.

*Q47 - Are you currently unemployed? (give details of how you financially support yourself, ... how much you receive on a monthly basis)
How much will be sufficient for them??? And what can I include??? I was already refused one visa because of insufficient funds so I don't want to risk this to happen again...*

Answer:
Tell here how you support yourself financially. If your partner is sponsoring you, write it here. If your employed, tell them how much you earn every month.

*Stat. dec.:
Is there a form for them or shall we write them on plain paper?
Does the department has any preferred witness? I mean do they like stuff witnessed by a pharmacist or is it better to go to a justice of peace?*

Answer: You can write on a plain paper and use the form. You have to let it sign by an authorized person. You can find the form and the authorized person to sign here in Australia in the link below. If you're going to lodge the application in OZ use the guide for Authorized person in this link, if not pls check the authorized person where you plan to lodge your application. 
Here's the link to the form: Statutory declarations

*Incomplete Application:
We want to hand the application in before end of february...we will waive the 12 month living together by a relationship registration...if we don't have the registration certificate before end of feb can we still hand in the application and let them know that we will bring it? And do I still get a bridging visa even if the application is incomplete??
How incomplete can it be?? Because maybe the medical check won't be finished either...*

Answer: I'm not sure if the embassy will allow this, bacause the main requirement for de facto is the 12 months of living together.

Hope this has been assistance.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice! It's much appreciated!

Now I'm just still confused if we can hand it in without the relationship certificate...I got a copy of the application and will get it witnessed next week...anyone can give me a sure answer if it's ok to just hand in the copy or does it have to be the final certificate???

About the 12 months requirement...this is a quote from the immi-partner-booklet (p.19):
*Waiver of the 12-month relationship requirement*
The 12-month relationship requirement at time of application lodgement does not apply if:
[...]
or
• at the time of application for the visa the *de facto relationship was registered* under a law of a state or territory prescribed in the Acts Interpretation (Registered Relationship) Regulations 2008 as a kind of relationship prescribed in those regulations. Relationship registration is not available in all Australian states or territories and eligibility for registration also differs depending on the state or territory. Prospective applicants considering registration of their relationship should check with the relevant state or territory Births, Deaths and Marriages agency for further information.

According the identification documents...so in my case that's only my driver's licence....my partner is australian citizen so if I got that right it's driver's licence and medicare card???

cheers
and 
happy australia day!!!


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> Thank you all for your advice! It's much appreciated!
> 
> Now I'm just still confused if we can hand it in without the relationship certificate...I got a copy of the application and will get it witnessed next week...anyone can give me a sure answer if it's ok to just hand in the copy or does it have to be the final certificate???
> 
> ...


yes your partner can use drivers license and medicare card number. 
I think for you to be sure about the 12 Nonth requirement contact the immigration where you plan to lodge ur applucation.

Happy Australia day!

Regards


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello!!!

I have another question concerning our application...

do I have to hand in the original Austrian police check or is a copy enough?

Thanks for all your help!
This forum is just great! Helping us in so many ways and giving hope!

Cheers!


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I have another question concerning our application...
> 
> ...


hello,
I think you have to submit the original police check. Identification documents are the ones that need to be certified.

Kind regards,
IMkddj


----------

